# 4-5dpo implantation bleeding means 2nd ectopic?? When did you have IB? Help



## Renaendel

As the title says I had an ectopic for my first pregnancy. At 4dpo I had mild crampig and enough fresh red blood to fill a few liners. I looked back and my temp dropped the next day as well.

Fast forward a year of trying and no 4dpo bleeding til this month. Last night I had the same cramping as with my first pregnancy and had a huge dip on my chart.

"Everyone" says that implantation doesn't happen until 6-12 dpo. But what about those of us with Ectopic pregnancies. I am sure if you implant into the tube it can happen earlier. If it does turn Bfp my dr wants me getting daily bloods done to make sure I don't lose my second tube.

Did you guys get Implantation bleeding and temp drops earlier with your ectopics? Let me know.


----------



## hilslo

Renaendel -please try not to panic. I know very well that after an ectopic it's v easy to be paranoid. With both my ectopic and my uterine pregnancies I had a dip on the same day so please try not to read too much into it.
There are many reasons you could have a dip, not just ib. Also remember that if you are pregnant you will get scans v early so you will be able to find out early before you have to go down the surgery route. 

There are a few ttc after ep threads and nearly all the ladies had beans that found the right place in their next pregnancies.

Good luck with ttc. I know it's tough but try not to worry (well not too much anyway). x


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh your dip on the uterine was the same day as your ectopic. Ok that does help. It has been a year so it is a little easier to not panic. It is just hard to turn off the what ifs sometimes when it comes to this. :)
Thanks for answering!


----------



## pandi77

My dip this time was also 4 dpo just like my ectopic in June and we confirmed a uterine pregnancy just today. I had no bleeding just spotting at 12 dpo which was weird because I got my bfp on 10 dpo. Either way don't worry unless you have a substantial bleed is what my RE told me. Did I read correctly that you haven't bled this time around?


----------



## Renaendel

Not substantial. 3 liners in a day on the day I posted this. Otherwise just spotting each day with a tiny bit of tissue. Got a positive using blood on an IC but no positive pee tests yet.


----------



## pandi77

Renaendel said:


> Not substantial. 3 liners in a day on the day I posted this. Otherwise just spotting each day with a tiny bit of tissue. Got a positive using blood on an IC but no positive pee tests yet.

I see. Did they remove the tube your ectopic was in previously? My RE said the chance of an ectopic is much greater if the tube in question is left because there is usually some scarring. We debated on whether to keep the tube (if possible) or have it taken out so we didn't worry about a repeat. Re said if left there is around a 20 chance of another so we opted to have it removed. I have heared of many women that concieved just fine with the damaged tube but we didn't want to worry. 

Did you say you used blood on one of the test? I don't think i've heard of that....
let us know if you have any updates. Will keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Renaendel

Many pregnancy tests you can use blood or diluted blood in pace of urine for earlier detection. I don't know if wondfos are a brand that works with it but I tried it anyway. Got a shadow of A line with pee this morning. I will be calling my doctor to see if they want to confirm the pregnancy and start me on daily HCG tracking. That's what they told me to do last time because of the heterotopic+mild endo they found. They could have maybe saved the uterine pregnancy if they had known about the tubal one earlier.

The tube removed was the one on my right. It is strange that the left one causes issues. The only endometriosis scaring appeared on my abdominal walls not on the tube. At least a year ago that is how it looked. I think lefty is still a good tube but after one the say your chances are higher.


----------

